

Ben Bradlee’s relentless presumption turned my life around - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/10/22/how-ben-bradlees-outrageous-use-of-white-privilege-turned-my-life-around/?hpid=z4

======
sonabinu
Internship experiences sometimes change lives ... mine is currently doing the
same. I would like to share this article to give a thumbs up to those who take
risks giving opportunities to the outliers

